# Alex Lau 3x3 ER - 7.52



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 6, 2014)

alex lau got a 7.52 er on 3x3! congrats !!!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 6, 2014)

No sub-7 single though 
lolben got a 0.75 2x2 single too, wtf.


----------



## Sajwo (Apr 6, 2014)

finally


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 6, 2014)

yeah, go roux!


----------



## Renslay (Apr 6, 2014)

Roux is slow and overrated.

...nah, just kidding! Huge congrats! :tu


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 6, 2014)

Cray cray as it gets :O


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 6, 2014)

M-m-my own thread? Cool <3


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Is it on video?


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 6, 2014)

5BLD said:


> M-m-my own thread? Cool <3


Adorbs <3

Well done, very well deserved! 
(now I have another reason to be sad that I didn't make this comp :'()


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 6, 2014)

5BLD said:


> M-m-my own thread? Cool <3



Youre welcome


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 6, 2014)

Yaaaay, finally


----------



## TDM (Apr 6, 2014)

Congrats! ER single next please?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 6, 2014)

arcio1 said:


> Is it on video?



I don't think so


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Apr 6, 2014)

Congratulations, Alex! Long live Roux!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 6, 2014)

Well done. I love seeing fast Roux solves.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 6, 2014)

Dat be fast.
Video or it didn't happen.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh snap! Congrats Alex! Move over Mats!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 6, 2014)

Finally


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2014)

Someone is now within a second of the WR 
Congrats Alex. Having the fastest two official solvers using Roux and CFOP is pretty cool.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 7, 2014)

congrats alex!!!


----------



## PranavCubes (Apr 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> Congrats! ER single next please?



The ER single is technically the WR single right?

Congrats, Alex!! Great work!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 7, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Someone is now within a second of the WR
> Congrats Alex. Having the fastest two official solvers using Roux and CFOP is pretty cool.



Yeah.


----------



## TankRed (Apr 7, 2014)

PranavCubes said:


> The ER single is technically the WR single right?


Yep

I wish I learnt Roux before... I have loved this method since I discovered it, but I was already "fast" (for me) at CFOP and I didn't switch :/


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 7, 2014)

TankRed said:


> Yep
> 
> I wish I learnt Roux before... I have loved this method since I discovered it, but I was already "fast" (for me) at CFOP and I didn't switch :/



I switched to roux when i was averaging 25 seconds with CFOP, so it might not be too late. In fact, I think a good number of people switch at about that time.


----------



## Erik (Apr 7, 2014)

Kinda cool that there were at least 2 7.08's this weekend  Mats also got one in the finals of De Wilg open.
Congrats Alex!


----------



## Logiqx (Apr 7, 2014)

Way to go Alex.

I'm a bit gutted to have missed that performance. I was hoping to drop in for the final (I only live a few miles away) but I was late back from my weekend activities and couldn't make it. Doh!

Second fastest person for 3x3 average. Please keep blazing the trail for Roux!


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 7, 2014)

Good job!



GuRoux said:


> I switched to roux when i was averaging 25 seconds with CFOP, so it might not be too late. In fact, I think a good number of people switch at about that time.



Haha I switched to ZZ when I averaged around 18 seconds on CFOP


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 7, 2014)

Erik said:


> Kinda cool that there were at least 2 7.08's this weekend  Mats also got one in the finals of De Wilg open.
> Congrats Alex!



Whe are stil waiting for you to get one under that


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 7, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> alex lau hot...


Yep

Also he is fast


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm bummed there's no vid. Is it cause Alex doesn't like being filmed during his solves? I remember his 5.96 had to be stealthily filmed.


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I'm bummed there's no vid. Is it cause Alex doesn't like being filmed during his solves? I remember his 5.96 had to be stealthily filmed.


Yes. Most of his official solves aren't filmed.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yes. Most of his official solves aren't filmed.


Sad, I would have liked to have seen it.
Maybe if we're lucky there might be a reconstruction.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 7, 2014)

I blame Ben for solving at the same time as Alex. He normally catches them on film. I would blame Noah for not being there but he has that Atlantic Ocean thing as an excuse.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 7, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> Sad, I would have liked to have seen it.
> Maybe if we're lucky there might be a reconstruction.



I could relook at the scrambles and try to remember what I did. But reconstructions with no video is a little silly.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 7, 2014)

5BLD said:


> I could relook at the scrambles and try to remember what I did. But reconstructions with no video is a little silly.



The second best cuber in the world not being filmed is a little silly too Alex!


----------



## Artic (Apr 7, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> The second best cuber in the world not being filmed is a little silly too Alex!



Seriously, I agree. What is it....some kind of crazy superstition? You think it's going to mess you up? Give you bad luck? Jinx you?

No offence, but not liking your solves filmed is really silly.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 7, 2014)

Artic said:


> Seriously, I agree. What is it....some kind of crazy superstition? You think it's going to mess you up? Give you bad luck? Jinx you?
> 
> No offence, but not liking your solves filmed is really silly.



I would say it's pretty clear that you have never been in a high pressure situation with a good chance at breaking a WR. Cameras can be just one more distraction. (particularly if there are a lot of them, all pointed at you)


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't mind, and if he believes he solves better without the pressure of a camera, then that's fine. It's just more of a greed thing for me as a fan of watching Alex's solves.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 7, 2014)

Artic said:


> Seriously, I agree. What is it....some kind of crazy superstition? You think it's going to mess you up? Give you bad luck? Jinx you?
> 
> No offence, but not liking your solves filmed is really silly.



Have you ever been to a comp? Have you ever been good enough to set records? Add the pressure of someone filming you, and it's enough to make most people AT LEAST a little nervous. And some(like myself) get very nervous. That's why I rarely film official solves, at least. I've tried, but I get worse times. Not filming official solves is not silly at all.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## kcl (Apr 7, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I would say it's pretty clear that you have never been in a high pressure situation with a good chance at breaking a WR. Cameras can be just one more distraction. (particularly if there are a lot of them, all pointed at you)



lol especially when all the iPhones make that ding noise at once *chris*


----------



## Artic (Apr 7, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I would say it's pretty clear that you have never been in a high pressure situation with a good chance at breaking a WR. Cameras can be just one more distraction. (particularly if there are a lot of them, all pointed at you)



That's part of being a competitor at the highest level. If you can't deal with the heat, get out of the kitchen. All other high level athletes/competitors deal with it and move on. You think Kobe Bryant can request for no cameras? Lionel Messi? How about every single Olympian? Chess players at the world chess championship? Go players? The little kids at the Spelling bee competition?

Not dealing with something as silly as a camera is more a sign of weakness. And I hope I'm don't sound too harsh. Alex is my favorite cuber. His Roux solves are freakin sexy. But I don't get this no camera nonsense.


----------



## kcl (Apr 7, 2014)

Artic said:


> That's part of being a competitor at the highest level. If you can't deal with the heat, get out of the kitchen. All other high level athletes/competitors deal with it and move on. You think Kobe Bryant can request for no cameras? Lionel Messi? How about every single Olympian? Chess players at the world chess championship? Go players? The little kids at the Spelling bee competition?
> 
> Not dealing with something as silly as a camera is more a sign of weakness. And I hope I'm don't sound too harsh. Alex is my favorite cuber. His Roux solves are freakin sexy. But I don't get this no camera nonsense.


Think of it this way: 
Would you rather have him break a record and be happy for him? Or just have more video of his solves.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 7, 2014)

Artic said:


> That's part of being a competitor at the highest level. If you can't deal with the heat, get out of the kitchen. All other high level athletes/competitors deal with it and move on. You think Kobe Bryant can request for no cameras? Lionel Messi? How about every single Olympian? Chess players at the world chess championship? Go players? The little kids at the Spelling bee competition?
> 
> Not dealing with something as silly as a camera is more a sign of weakness. And I hope I'm don't sound too harsh. Alex is my favorite cuber. His Roux solves are freakin sexy. But I don't get this no camera nonsense.



Not everyone wants to be under the spotlight. If he doesn't want cameras pointing at him, so be it. Who are you to judge him?


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 7, 2014)

Artic said:


> Chess players at the world chess championship?


Bobby Fischer refused to play the second game in a world championship match unless cameras were removed. He had to deal with it though. But since everyone isn't forced to have all their solves filmed, Alex has a right to make the solving conditions for him as comfortable as possible.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 8, 2014)

Artic said:


> That's part of being a competitor at the highest level. If you can't deal with the heat, get out of the kitchen. All other high level athletes/competitors deal with it and move on. You think Kobe Bryant can request for no cameras? Lionel Messi? How about every single Olympian? Chess players at the world chess championship? Go players? The little kids at the Spelling bee competition?
> 
> Not dealing with something as silly as a camera is more a sign of weakness. And I hope I'm don't sound too harsh. Alex is my favorite cuber. His Roux solves are freakin sexy. But I don't get this no camera nonsense.


You sound too harsh. Cameras aren't silly they're nerve racking. (especially when there are 5-10 of them all pointed at you)! Go try to break a WR and get back to us with your opinion.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 8, 2014)

> That's part of being a competitor at the highest level. If you can't deal with the heat, get out of the kitchen. All other high level athletes/competitors deal with it and move on. You think Kobe Bryant can request for no cameras? Lionel Messi? How about every single Olympian? Chess players at the world chess championship? Go players? The little kids at the Spelling bee competition?
> 
> Not dealing with something as silly as a camera is more a sign of weakness. And I hope I'm don't sound too harsh. Alex is my favorite cuber. His Roux solves are freakin sexy. But I don't get this no camera nonsense.



I respectfully disagree. 

Bryant, Messi, various Olympians, top chess players, go players and spelling bee contestants can probably all request "no cameras". The question is whether their request be entertained given their circumstances. I'd say our competition community is largely an everyone-knows-everyone community. I think, given our friendly and close environment, it is totally acceptable to at least ask people not to film you. 

That said, a person filming another person in a public place (for personal use) likely has no legal obligation to stop filming, even if the filmed requests no filming. However, as a matter of common decency and respect, most people comply with "no filming" requests. As friends, acquaintances and friendly competitors, we would much rather know that other competition-goers are comfortable than to outright ignore an simple, honest request. 

The "no camera" request is far from being nonsense. I think this is especially true in local competitions.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2014)

Artic said:


> That's part of being a competitor at the highest level. If you can't deal with the heat, get out of the kitchen. All other high level athletes/competitors deal with it and move on. You think Kobe Bryant can request for no cameras? Lionel Messi? How about every single Olympian? Chess players at the world chess championship? Go players? The little kids at the Spelling bee competition?
> 
> Not dealing with something as silly as a camera is more a sign of weakness. And I hope I'm don't sound too harsh. Alex is my favorite cuber. His Roux solves are freakin sexy. But I don't get this no camera nonsense.




Before everyone calls Artic a ****, realise at big comps Alex will have no choice in this matter. Of course getting filmed adds pressure, so does competing. But if he doesn't adjust to it now, he'll be screwed at Worlds 2015 if he goes, and similar for Euros.

Personally I don't know if filming makes me solve worse. I always try to get filmed in Pyra because I want records, and I shake because it's the event I know I'm capable of doing well in.

I think taking it super serious and stopping people from filming you does nothing but add pressure to get good results. If you just do your solves, not caring about spectators I feel like there'd be less pressure.

Anyway, congrats Alex, crazy fast, I just hope you try to get over this cameraphobia.


----------



## kcl (Apr 8, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Before everyone calls Artic a ****, realise at big comps Alex will have no choice in this matter. Of course getting filmed adds pressure, so does competing. But if he doesn't adjust to it now, he'll be screwed at Worlds 2015 if he goes, and similar for Euros.
> 
> Personally I don't know if filming makes me solve worse. I always try to get filmed in Pyra because I want records, and I shake because it's the event I know I'm capable of doing well in.
> 
> ...



It's a psychological thing. If he requests not to be filmed, people can still film hi (as shown by Noah with 5.96). If he doesn't know people are filming, or he thinks they aren't, nothing negative happens.


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol people raging (edit: upset) at Alex for no video. QQ harder please, performance anxiety is a real thing that affects a lot of people (there's a video of me getting a 10.48 average in finals at UK Open 2012 where I'm using prescribed biofeedback techniques to calm my heartrate down because I was so nervous). He'll break through it when he breaks through it, and slamming him and trying to compare him to goddamn olympians is hyperbole to the most ridiculous degree.

Some of you may not experience this (which is part of why some of you don't understand), but on one hand you have smallish things like Alex feeling incapable of performing while recorded, while on the other you have people who have never passed an exam in their life while being extremely intelligent. If you have any comments regarding it, learn something first and actually think instead of just 'hurr durr why no video wtf'. This tilts me even more when people don't have first hand experience of that pressure themselves, and _even_ more when they credit themselves with the ability to type the 'solution' for someone and disrespect the recipient by believing it has any meaning for them.

On a slightly less impassioned note, really well done Alex, really well done.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2014)

Escher who's raging? All I'm saying is he's gotta get used to it if he wants to do well at Worlds where people will film regardless of request.

Anyway no one is raging, calm down Escher.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 8, 2014)

Escher said:


> Lol people *raging* at Alex for no video. *QQ harder please*, performance anxiety is a real thing that affects a lot of people (there's a video of me getting a 10.48 average in finals at UK Open 2012 where I'm using prescribed biofeedback techniques to calm my heartrate down because I was so nervous). He'll break through it when he breaks through it, and* slamming him and trying to compare him to goddamn olympians is hyperbole* to the most ridiculous degree.
> 
> Some of you may not experience this (which is part of why some of you don't understand), but on one hand you have smallish things like Alex feeling incapable of performing while recorded, while on the other you have people who have never passed an exam in their life while being extremely intelligent. *If you have any comments regarding it, learn something first and actually think instead of just 'hurr durr why no video wtf'*. This tilts me even more when people don't have first hand experience of that pressure themselves, and _even_ more when they credit themselves with the ability to type the 'solution' for someone and disrespect the recipient by believing it has any meaning for them.
> .




You are the only one really on the offensive. I think people are being fairly civil in here. No one is crying. We would love to see a video, and while Alex certainly doesn't owe it to anyone, when you're that damned good at anything, people will want to document and analyze.

The comparison to top level athletes is not hyperbole at all. It is a comparison to the best in the world at other things (through a much larger scope).


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> You are the only one really on the offensive. I think people are being fairly civil in here. No one is crying. We would love to see a video, and while Alex certainly doesn't owe it to anyone, when you're that damned good at anything, people will want to document and analyze.
> 
> The comparison to top level athletes is not hyperbole at all. It is a comparison to the best in the world at other things (through a much larger scope).



How is this not hyperbole? Why link me the definition? This is a miniscule hobby that occasionally garners media attention. If I was the best in the world at threading needles but didn't like getting recorded, does that inherently make threading needles an event with 'world stage performance', and the associated criticism here worthy of myself?

I'm on the offensive because regardless of the level of civility of comments (I fully admit my language was the least civil in this thread) there are some very meaningful things being implicated about performance anxiety that deserve to be quashed, rather than brushed over because they are written in a polite way. 



Artic said:


> That's part of being a competitor at the highest level. *If you can't deal with the heat, get out of the kitchen*. *All other high level athletes/competitors deal with it and move on*. You think *Kobe Bryant* can request for no cameras? Lionel Messi? How about every single Olympian? Chess players at the world chess championship? Go players? The little kids at the Spelling bee competition?
> 
> Not dealing with something as silly as a camera is more* a sign of weakness*. And I hope I'm don't sound too harsh. Alex is my favorite cuber. His Roux solves are freakin sexy. But* I don't get this no camera nonsense*.



This is actually quite an appalling attitude and I find it interesting that anybody in this thread thought it wise to agree with him, and glad there are many that didn't. There is no lack of good intentions in any of these posts but that doesn't discount the delivered meaning. As someone who works with the mentally ill I have heard literally identical phrases to do with depression, anxiety, agoraphobia and even schizophrenia from family members, friends and strangers. I think it displays a core problem with the way these kind of things are interpreted by others, and that apparently applies even in as minuscule an example as cubing camera phobia. I don't think it's illegitimate to address it here.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 8, 2014)

If you guys can't handle 1 camera set up by a random dude standing 1-2meter away from the table, then you guys need to grow up. The problem is when the people filming you are standing too close, making weird noises etc.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 8, 2014)

All the people in here saying "Ohhh get over it. It's a camera" It's really fricken annoying. When I go up to do 2x2 solves there is usually 10+ cameras+phones and almost all of them make a loud "DING" and it's incredibly distracting. It's also really annoying when people decide to start all this "ding"ing right as I lift my hands off the timer. When you're already under the pressure of trying to break a record, any little thing can add to your nerves.

Alex has all the right to not want to be filmed. Sure it's disappointing that we didn't see it, but I would rather him get a nice average without it on film than see that he failed and have that on cam. Give the guy a break.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 8, 2014)

I lot of what I would've liked to have said has been said already, but I'd just like to add my own opinion. I'm sure you already know what it is. But first: 


Artic said:


> That's part of being a competitor at the highest level. If you can't deal with the heat, get out of the kitchen. All other high level athletes/competitors deal with it and move on. You think Kobe Bryant can request for no cameras? Lionel Messi? How about every single Olympian? Chess players at the world chess championship? Go players? The little kids at the Spelling bee competition?
> 
> Not dealing with something as silly as a camera is more a sign of weakness. And I hope I'm don't sound too harsh. Alex is my favorite cuber. His Roux solves are freakin sexy. But I don't get this no camera nonsense.



You are ridiculous. What a disappointing, immature, unnuanced attitude. You don't know how hard I've had to work for this record.

By the way, I *have* partially stepped out the metaphorical kitchen. I don't practise much anymore. I go to comps for fun. But when I see that I can still solve fast, I grab the opportunity.

Comparing me to world class athletes and stuff, sure. But the media hasn't corrupted the cubing world yet have they? To be honest if the cubing competitions had the atmosphere of a wrestling ring with all those silly lights I'd quit.

I won't address your other rhetorical questions (well they are all one really, extended for dramatic effect) since everyone else seems to have grilled you (which I'm grateful for). On top of my no camera request, I also request you to think about yourself, step out of this "kitchen" of yours as it were. 



Tim Major said:


> Before everyone calls Artic a ****, realise at big comps Alex will have no choice in this matter. Of course getting filmed adds pressure, so does competing. But if he doesn't adjust to it now, he'll be screwed at Worlds 2015 if he goes, and similar for Euros.



Oh I'll be fine. I can still be reasonably fast with the pressure of getting filmed and a crowd of kids. Like, low 8s. Good enough for Euros, Worlds. My concentration parts slightly to whatever it is observing. The pressure itself, however, I think I might need to try to explain, though Rowan has already hinted at it. The pressure really comes from people's expectations to do well, because for cubing the way I really work is being extremely relaxed, and when these people, often totally innocent, say stuff like "gogogo alex turn really fast get WR", this "fast" conflicts with my solving style. In the past this has caused me issues. 

Hence, in the inanimate object of a camera seems imbued the meaning of all this. By the way, in UKO12 somebody was clicking a camera at me during OH. I was totally furious. That might be it. I've had beeps to clicks to kids whispering "have you pressed recórd?". I'll have you know some did that at this very comp, in the first round. I don't resent it. They have the right to do so. 

I think a camera in the distance would be OK tbh. I'd try it perhaps at my next comp, but I will not pressure myself to do so.


----------



## MWilson (Apr 8, 2014)

Comparison to _paid_ athletes on _sponsored_ teams is a perfect example of hyperbole. When a solver shows up at a competition to solve twisty puzzles, they are there for personal ambition and/or fun, not to please investors and maintain a fragile career path.

Cubing competitions are not held in stadiums brimming with cameras from sports networks. These are semi-casual social situations between generally friendly, like-minded people. If a competitor makes a reasonable request, and those around them are courteous enough to grant it, then that is that.

However... I will admit that I look forward to the major competitions where Alex's solves are on camera whether he likes it or not. 

Until then his no-video request is fair.


----------



## Artic (Apr 8, 2014)

5BLD said:


> I lot of what I would've liked to have said has been said already, but I'd just like to add my own opinion. I'm sure you already know what it is. But first:
> 
> 
> You are ridiculous. What a disappointing, immature, unnuanced attitude. You don't know how hard I've had to work for this record.
> ...



No offense, but this reply is full of rambling excuses. And I'm glad a lot of cubers here agree with me in viewing your fear of cameras as absurd. You yourself called it an inanimate object. Well, that little inanimate object sure does have a huge control over your life. But the sad part is your unwillingness and reluctance to cope with your fear. That really is an indicator of mental weakness. You should never let a fear win. That goes for anything in life. You should look at it as an obstacle to overcome, not a challenge to avoid. But you've chosen to avoid it. And that's the sad part.

All the other major cubers: Feliks, Mats, etc etc, thrive under the pressure, embrace it, and come out on top. But not you. You let it get to you. You let it dictate your state of mind. And all because you've chosen to run away from your fear. Well, again, I find that truly sad. And I think...deep inside, you also realize how terrible it is to be a slave to such a fear. You will never publicly admit it of course. You would rather cling to a weird policy than ever admit to being dominated by a fear. 

Regardless, you can do as you wish. Just remember:

"The brave man is not he who does not feel afraid, but he who conquers that fear." -Nelson Mandel
“Expose yourself to your deepest fear; after that, fear has no power, and the fear of freedom shrinks and vanishes. You are free.” -Jim Morrison
“Do the thing you fear and the death of fear is certain.” -Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2014)

Artic said:


> Well, that little inanimate object sure does have a huge control over your life.



I feel like it's worth noting (In case you didn't already know) that Alex doesn't even really cube all that much anymore (As far as I know. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong Alex). As far as all that fear stuff goes, I really don't think having a fear of something is the same as being made nervous by something. I'm not exactly an expert on the subject, but I think you've definitely exaggerated Alex's nervousness far beyond what it actually is. If he really had a fear of being filmed, he'd probably crack a lot more under that pressure and literally run away from it.

Enough of that. Congratulations on the average Alex!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 8, 2014)

Alex, how dare you not want cameras to record you. You're worse than Matyas Kuti.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 8, 2014)

Artic said:


> indicator of mental weakness...You should never let a fear win...You let it get to you...You let it dictate your state of mind...run away from your fear...how terrible it is to be a slave to such a fear



Jesus, I don't think his fear is that insanely drastic. He would just rather have no cameras than cameras, which is up to him.

Relax man


Also, well done Alex! You finally got it


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 8, 2014)

Artic said:


> No offense, but this reply is full of rambling excuses. And I'm glad a lot of cubers here agree with me in viewing your fear of cameras as absurd. You yourself called it an inanimate object. Well, that little inanimate object sure does have a huge control over your life. But the sad part is your unwillingness and reluctance to cope with your fear. That really is an indicator of mental weakness. You should never let a fear win. That goes for anything in life. You should look at it as an obstacle to overcome, not a challenge to avoid. But you've chosen to avoid it. And that's the sad part.
> 
> All the other major cubers: Feliks, Mats, etc etc, thrive under the pressure, embrace it, and come out on top. But not you. You let it get to you. You let it dictate your state of mind. And all because you've chosen to run away from your fear. Well, again, I find that truly sad. And I think...deep inside, you also realize how terrible it is to be a slave to such a fear. You will never publicly admit it of course. You would rather cling to a weird policy than ever admit to being dominated by a fear.
> 
> ...



This is one of the worst, rudest and most unintelligent replies I've seen in this forum. So much so that I can't respond thoughtfully.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 8, 2014)

COWARD


----------



## Ollie (Apr 8, 2014)

Artic said:


> No offense, but this reply is full of rambling excuses. And I'm glad a lot of cubers here agree with me in viewing your fear of cameras as absurd. You yourself called it an inanimate object. Well, that little inanimate object sure does have a huge control over your life. But the sad part is your unwillingness and reluctance to cope with your fear. That really is an indicator of mental weakness. You should never let a fear win. That goes for anything in life. You should look at it as an obstacle to overcome, not a challenge to avoid. But you've chosen to avoid it. And that's the sad part.
> 
> All the other major cubers: Feliks, Mats, etc etc, thrive under the pressure, embrace it, and come out on top. But not you. You let it get to you. You let it dictate your state of mind. And all because you've chosen to run away from your fear. Well, again, I find that truly sad. And I think...deep inside, you also realize how terrible it is to be a slave to such a fear. You will never publicly admit it of course. You would rather cling to a weird policy than ever admit to being dominated by a fear.
> 
> ...





Tim Major said:


> I can't agree with any of that.
> 
> I'll agree it's rude, certainly not one of the rudest posts ever.
> 
> ...



It's unintelligent in that he assumes that all the top cubers thrive on pressure when they most probably don't. He also assumes that Alex is 'scared' when really it could just be a case of psychology. There's something called Drive Theory that says people do better in the presence of an audience when the task is perceived to be easy, but not when the task is perceived to difficult by the performer such as getting a sub-ER average of 5. So in actual fact he did what was best for him and his overall performance by sitting further away. This is just sensible.

People also need to remember that the audience here is not just one person with their camera. It is often that Alex has 5 or 6 sets of parents watching in front of him and even more cubers watching eagerly all around his solving station, some with cameras. I had something similar during 3BLD, probably without as many people, but the audience factor is difficult to ignore sometimes.

And the general wording of the post is sanctimonious, unsympathetic (especially as by the looks of things he has never attended a competition) and overall very insulting. Copying and pasting quotes from Google added nothing to his points and made me a bit sick in my mouth.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 8, 2014)

Artic said:


> No offense,


Let's leave "offence" out of it, shall we?


Artic said:


> And I'm glad a lot of cubers here agree with me in viewing your fear of cameras as absurd


Right. So if a majority is of a certain belief, does it make it a fact? Anyway please name those cubers you are referring to.


Artic said:


> But the sad part is your unwillingness and reluctance to cope with your fear.


The sad part is you are simply trying to gain an upper hand now, by blowing my situation out of proportion, and then attacking it. Stop pretending I'm a story book character with crystal clear personal qualities. Believe it or not, I'm human too.


Artic said:


> You should look at it as an obstacle to overcome, not a challenge to avoid.


How, then, do you think I got to this standard? By running away from challenges?


Artic said:


> And I think...deep inside, you also realize how terrible it is to be a slave to such a fear.


I ain't no slave dude. What the hell are you on. Again, a quote would be nice.


Artic said:


> You would rather cling to a weird policy than ever admit to being dominated by a fear


What, now, is my weird policy? Tell me how it's weird.

How dare you, Artic, trivialise my points as rambling and continue with that drivel. How dare you.

You really don't know the way I think. That's forgivable but don't you dare blabber on like it's fact. That's just utter disrespect, a term I hardly use because I am so goddamn humble.

We humans don't live in a story book world of fables where it's so simple. "slave to such a fear," my arse, if you don't mind me saying. Are you trying to undermine me? Be honest.


----------



## Renslay (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow.
I am surprised by the amount of negativity in this thread.

I am so nervous all the time even by thinking about breaking my _own_ record, and that is far from ER. Being nervous under pressure is one of the most basic human feelings, is it so hard to understand that? And that is not something you just throw out the window after you decided to.

I would like to congrats again Alex, and thanks for all the efforts and works you put there.


----------



## KongShou (Apr 8, 2014)

Next time I'll just film in secret and there'll be no more argument.


----------



## moralsh (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, congrats Alex, Amazing achievement!

Do whatever you feel necessary to keep yourself wanting to go to more comps, and keep having fun.

That said, I'm an expert at filming without being noticed, if we ever go to the same comp you won't notice me , rest assured!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 8, 2014)

Just like Alex is psychologically affected by cameras, I guess Artic is affected by the "unwillingness to accept what is right" thingy. To understand what Alex means go to a comp, nub.


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 8, 2014)

As much as I would love to have footage of Alex's solves, it is his god damned choice. Instead of the absurd personal attacks, let's all (I know most of us have already, but how about _all_?) congratulate him on an awesome average.

Good job Alex, and I hope to see you further improve on this, cameras or not.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't believe Alex won't even let people take X-rays of him whilst solving. How selfish.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 8, 2014)

Escher said:


> *How is this not hyperbole? *Why link me the definition? This is a miniscule hobby that occasionally garners media attention. If I was the best in the world at threading needles but didn't like getting recorded, does that inherently make threading needles an event with 'world stage performance', and the associated criticism here worthy of myself?



I don't want to get into splitting hairs over a definition, so we can just agree to disagree instead of chasing that red herring.

Anyway, I think I'm on the wrong side of things here, haha. Artic is being quite rude and really not accepting this his stance is pretty silly.

I will say though, I think Alex is a phenomenal solver, and I think the word "minuscule" diminishes his accomplishments and how much work goes into what he and many others have spent countless hours to become great at. If it wasn't something he was passionate about and put his heart into, he wouldn't be concerned about being filmed. I would rather Alex be comfortable to perform his best than see him on film struggling. My original comment was just poking fun a bit at him, I didn't intend for it to be a launching point for all this maliciousness and personal attacks on his psychy or whatever. It's totally natural to feel nerves. Just about everyone does.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 8, 2014)

I think it's a conspiracy. Alex is Artic and trying make us feel sorry for him so he doesn't have people filming him!!!

On as serious note why would anyone be that rude? On the internet or IRL? This is a relatively small community and if you want to be part of it don't be such a %#$€.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## porkynator (Apr 8, 2014)

Congrats Alex, and thanks for the fantasy points 
About that pressure thing, I suffered a lot during official 3BLD attempts until I got my first NR. After that it spontaneusly went away (not completely, my heart still beats twice as fast during an official 3BLD solve, but not as fast as before). Maybe this ER will be the same to you? Or you could just leave off the "maybe" and make it be so.
You can find some useful piece of advice in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i49Ix6i2ilE (thanks to Noah)


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I will say though, I think Alex is a phenomenal solver, and I think the word "minuscule" diminishes his accomplishments and how much work goes into what he and many others have spent countless hours to become great at. If it wasn't something he was passionate about and put his heart into, he wouldn't be concerned about being filmed. I would rather Alex be comfortable to perform his best than see him on film struggling. My original comment was just poking fun a bit at him, I didn't intend for it to be a launching point for all this maliciousness and personal attacks on his psychy or whatever. It's totally natural to feel nerves. Just about everyone does.



Well, I used to have what was considered extremely good times back in the day (I'm only ~high 8 low 9 now) and was practising in sometimes 16-18 hour sessions, and for at least 8 hours a day. I purely meant minuscule for a sense of scale in terms of numbers, not accomplishment  And I apologise, I was just infuriated last night about what Arctic had said since it touches on a few points personal to me. Glad Alex has put such a well-written defence out for himself.


----------



## Faz (Apr 8, 2014)

Artic said:


> All the other major cubers: Feliks, Mats, etc etc, thrive under the pressure, embrace it, and come out on top.



...no. I felt sick for most of Sunday at worlds, pressure really really sucks.

Congratulations Alex! I'm sure you've worked extremely hard for this, great to see it paying off. Hopefully you're going to Euros.
P.S. Thanks for the fantasy points


----------



## Carrot (Apr 8, 2014)

Artic:

So, Alex lau, Feliks Zemdegs, Drew Brads and I are all saying pressure from extra cameras and small kids wanting you to break records is a big annoyance.

Ohhh wait, Aren't they also the only ones in this thread that has even performed at this high pressure? (Sorry Escher, but you never did REALLY good at competitions)

The problem is, if we allow others to film we will have a crowd of like 10+ people, if we don't allow people to film we will have 0 people filming. At smaller comps we want to break records because of the lack of pressure. (I hope above mentioned people shares my opinion, else I'll just delete this line)

Artic, I really doubt Alex is against having one person filming as long as he is not catching his attention. But that is just UNREALISTIC at his level.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 8, 2014)

I agree that cameras add a lot of pressure to solving, like so many have already said.
Especially when you are trying to get world class times, every split second counts, so you're trying to avoid all distractions. It often happens that people start filming me or make audible comments mid solve which is incredibly irritating and annoying.
Almost all top cubers can easily beat their official bests in a relaxed setting but in competitions there are so many external factors, and especially the notion of having several cameras pointed at you from a metre's distance is definitely not helping.

As for the pressure thing, I personally did use to thrive under pressure; I would almost always do better in competitions than at home. Now I certainly don't anymore. I find it very stressful.

Arctic: Doubt his strategies all you want but don't get rude. And seriously, accusing him to be a slave? Seriously?
To get with your _great intellectuals' quotes_ theme:
"Don't criticize what you don't understand." -Bob Dylan

As for Jim Morrison—at the beginning of his career, he would only perform facing the band, standing with his back to the audience. Eventually he decided to turn around.
Leave it up to Alex to decide when or if he wants to turn around.


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Ohhh wait, Aren't they also the only ones in this thread that has even performed at this high pressure? (Sorry Escher, but you never did REALLY good at competitions)



No I know, I'm very aware of that, I've never performed even close to the times I get in competition warm-up compared to recorded solves. Even races with other people get my heart rate going insane. Hence the stuff Artic is saying is infuriating, just because I invested so much time and never saw any results for it besides one lucky single simply due to psychological problems.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 8, 2014)

Artic said:


> ~Rude stuff~





fazrulz said:


> ~disagreeing with you~





Carrot said:


> ~disagreeing with you~





Yes said:


> ~disagreeing with you(with an awesome quote and true fact about Jim Morrison)~



+more people disagreeing with you...

tl;dr - Shut up, Arctic, *you're wrong.*


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> everyone disagrees with you


(for a reason)


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> (for a reason)



Fixed.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 8, 2014)

Massive congrats Alex!


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 8, 2014)

Escher said:


> No I know, I'm very aware of that, I've never performed even close to the times I get in competition warm-up compared to recorded solves. Even races with other people get my heart rate going insane. Hence the stuff Artic is saying is infuriating, just because I invested so much time and never saw any results for it besides one lucky single simply due to psychological problems.



This touches part of me inside. I really hope you begin to enjoy solving more as time goes on, you have my full support (whatever that means).

As for all the "congrats" amidst the battlefield, thank you very much guys. I value all yer support.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 8, 2014)

Should I have mentioned earlier that I filmed the entire average but my camera was stolen?


----------



## rowan (Apr 8, 2014)

Artic said:


> ~really intense post~



Can someone please do a dramatic reading of this and film it? I cannot be the only one who was cracking up reading it.

Also as a sidenote: for Escher and Alex and the like, there are plenty of people on this forum who understand that you don't just "get over" anxiety and support you in doing whatever makes you less anxious and comfortable.


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 8, 2014)

my 2 cents about the no-camera topic will not be different from Rowan's, Corny's, Feliks' or Alex', so I won't contribute more, I'll just say epic congratz and yay for having less than a second between #1 and #2 again


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 8, 2014)

rowan said:


> Can someone please do a dramatic reading of this and film it? I cannot be the only one who was cracking up reading it.
> 
> Also as a sidenote: for Escher and Alex and the like, there are plenty of people on this forum who understand that you don't just "get over" anxiety and support you in doing whatever makes you less anxious and comfortable.



Your wish is my command.


----------



## kcl (Apr 8, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Your wish is my command.



Oh my god this made my day
XD


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh my. Bahahahah. Lol nelson mandél. I love stress rules.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 8, 2014)

This thread went off topic. It went from congratulating Alex to why to complaining about the fact there's no video. Then Artic made long post about how Alex is sacred of camera's. This thread should stay to granulating Alex. Rather than complaining that he didn't film the average.


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 8, 2014)

Congratulations on your truly amazing accomplishment! You remain a beacon of hope to Roux-users (and hopeful future Roux-users) everywhere!


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2014)

5BLD said:


> This touches part of me inside. I really hope you begin to enjoy solving more as time goes on, you have my full support (whatever that means).



Thanks, really. As far as cubing goes, I'm much happier nowadays solving purely for pleasure. In terms of aesthetics and efficiency I'm a much better solver now. I might one day try and get back into really practising speedsolving again but for now I don't have the fire nor I think the confidence to become competitive again. We'll see 

Congrats once again, btw!


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 8, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Your wish is my command.



Good job sir. Encore.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 8, 2014)

ninja storm said:


> Your wish is my command


LOL! I haven't laughed at a cubing video since the first Hitler Cubes. Gj!

Alex, you so deserve this. I was going to post in this thread this morning, as I saw Artic's comments before going to work, but didn't get a chance. Then the whole thread went mental - it's just taken me a while to catch up on what's gone on since. 

I think you made a very valid point in your 'rambling excuses' [] post, which has been largely brushed over, and that is that there are two issues going on here, one is performance anxiety, the other is specifically performance in front of the camera. Although the two are related (they are two heads of the same beast), they are also very different in that whilst you can control one (i.e. ask for people to turn off the cameras), you can't control the other. 

A great example of this would be Usain Bolt. There may be no sports personality on the planet who loves cameras as much as that man; however at the 2011 World Championship, he was under _massive_ pressure to break his own World Record. As a result, he false started. Although nobody in the field was within .2 of a second of him, in the results he was a DNF - dead last. Just shows that even if you LOVE being on camera, the pressure of knowing you are capable of sub-WR performance can be crushing.

I really don't envy you. There's no pressure on me, as a c.19 second cuber, to do anything at all. But with great power comes great rouxsponsibility, and as you've improved, so the expectations of the masses pour on you. I'd love to see you break the WR for either average or single, and know you are more than capable, but I firmly believe that this will only happen when you're comfortable, happy, and confident. 

Yeah, it would be nice for the rest of us to be able to see the WR solve, but surely knowing it happened is far more important?

Good luck at Euros, and every comp you go to. I hope people have the courtesy to at least silence their phones in future (maybe delegates/organisers could help with this?), and that you continue to enjoy competing as much as we enjoy watching your progress.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 8, 2014)

Artic is be one of the most rude and emotionally abusive people I've ever seen on this forum. I really, really hope he is a troll.

About cameras, I think even people who say they don't like cameras would not mind filming at competitions if it was done properly. Even politicians and actors, people who are extremely used to being filmed as part of their job, don't like having cameras and microphones shoved in their face, or tons of people clicking devices at them from close range. Really, the problem here isn't filming, it's rude spectators, and I think competition officials (organizers, delegates, judges who are not busy) should do their best to fix the situation. Basically, it's not acceptable for people to crowd near a competitor and make clicking noises with their phones, or take photos with the flash on, or talk about how to get the camera to work. If they can't do it quietly and respectfully, they should get a "excuse me, you're disturbing the competitors, please stop trying to take pictures/video".


----------



## Artic (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm sorry if I offended anyone. Didn't think I was being rude. Just expressing my opinion. But my apologies regardless.

p.s. I still think being afraid of a camera is silly


----------



## Ollie (Apr 9, 2014)

Artic said:


> I'm sorry if I offended anyone. Didn't think I was being rude. Just expressing my opinion. But my apologies regardless.
> 
> p.s. I still think being afraid of a camera is silly



Did you actually read any of the responses to your comment? Or your OP for that matter?


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 9, 2014)

Can I recommend that we just let this argument go? It's pretty silly at this point. 

Oh I don't think I have said yet, gj Alex.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 9, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Oh I don't think I have said yet, gj Alex.



Yeah, I feel bad that I haven't said congrats yet.

So congrats, Alex! Quite a big accomplishment!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 9, 2014)

Artic said:


> I'm sorry if I offended anyone. Didn't think I was being rude. Just expressing my opinion. But my apologies regardless.
> 
> p.s. I still think being afraid of a camera is silly



Maybe it is silly *to you.* The very fact that you think it's silly means you don't understand it.

Being afraid of cameras is an irrational fear. I'll give you that. But just the realization that it's irrational doesn't make it not exist. Alex is much better off hiding from that fear than facing it, to use your terms. The very small number of official solves you get is not the time to try something that will ruin your attempts to break records.

It's really more of an attention thing than anything else, as far as I can tell. It's not so much "I'm terrified of this camera" as it is that he'll focus a tiny bit on the fact that there's a camera, and be unable to forget it, and lose just enough focus to make him average 8.xx instead 7.xx officially. But it's already been explained to you, so I should stop wasting my time.

@5BLD

I'm sorry to hear that you don't practice much anymore. Just know that you are a LOT of peoples' favorite cuber. I love your solving style, and it's a huge inspiration to me. And no matter how much I want to see videos of you, the idea of your wonderful solves not being filmed bothers me a whole lot less than the pressure of this making cubing stressful enough to not be worth it to you. I hope you can hang in there.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 9, 2014)

Artic said:


> p.s. I still think being afraid of a camera is silly



This isn't just about "being afraid of a camera"...... Just ****


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 9, 2014)

I did bring camera to competitions to film my own solves. I have no problem solving for camera. But however, I can not solve on competition like I solve at home. I have no controle over my hands whatsoever, no lookahead when I am on the spot. It is no fear of anything, just not getting my nerves under controle.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 9, 2014)

Artic said:


> I'm sorry if I offended anyone.



Should have stopped right here...



Artic said:


> Didn't think I was being rude. Just expressing my opinion.



Effectively negated your apology...



Artic said:


> But my apologies regardless.



Tried to save it...



Artic said:


> p.s. I still think being afraid of a camera is silly



Aaaaaand it's gone...


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 9, 2014)

And in the end the thread loses it purpose. Being a thread to congratulate Alex on his solve and asking some tips etc, people are giving him negative remarks that he should have done it with camera! DOnt you feel Happy that he is now the second in world. Of course I feel sorry for Mats but still, him beating Mats is a achievement in itself! Many people dont like themselves get filmed and many do. Our brains work differently and so is our opinions. Get over it and pretend that all the cameras in the world were broken at that time! I felt sad that there was no video but its okay!. If he dosent like it, let it be. Our opinions differ and so does our likings and dislikes. Personally, I also dont feel like when people start recording me while cubing so in the End IT IS PERSONAL PREFERENCE!
NO NEED TO FRET OVER IT!
Oh! and congratulations Alex! Second in the World sure feels prestigious 
Ignore the negative remarks, and keep improving. Next up, being Worlds best


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 9, 2014)

WOW Alex you are so awesome! Great job on the average! I really want you to go and break WR, as you are my favorite cuber!  I wish I would have started with Roux too . .


----------



## Costa (Apr 9, 2014)

If i have the oppurtunity to switch from CFOP to ROUX..... Shuold i switch? If yes, why?


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 9, 2014)

Costa said:


> If i have the oppurtunity to switch from CFOP to ROUX..... Shuold i switch? If yes, why?



Why not?


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 9, 2014)

Costa said:


> If i have the oppurtunity to switch from CFOP to ROUX..... Shuold i switch? If yes, why?



It's totally up to you. Look at Alex's Rouxtorials, Waffle's Roux vids, and Donovan's Roux videos, and see if it's something that interests you.


----------



## Renslay (Apr 9, 2014)

Costa said:


> If i have the oppurtunity to switch from CFOP to ROUX..... Shuold i switch? If yes, why?



Experiment with the methods, then feel free to switch or stay.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 9, 2014)

On the topic of videos: Alex can do what he likes of course. It's up to him if he wants to avoid cameras, he can make of his hobby whatever he wants, and the criticism and rudeness in this thread is uncalled for.

However, as a general, non-personal comment... it certainly is a pity when top cubers' solves and especially major records aren't available on video. These videos excite and inspire others and play a huge part in driving interest and enthusiasm in the community. Take Feliks's 5.66. That video was what inspired me to start speedcubing, and I'm grateful to Feliks for that. 3.7 million people watched that video, and I bet most were as impressed or enthralled as me. That's a lot of enjoyment derived from just one solve! It's legendary now and will still be legendary in 5 years, assuming he doesn't take it down. Records are more than just personal achievement - they are community events, and milestones in cubing history. So it does make me sad and disappointed when new records aren't on video. The community loses out through that. A record is just as great a personal achievement whether on video or not, but it's a much greater contribution to the cubing world if it is.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Apr 9, 2014)

5BLD said:


> Why not?



I want to, but I only practice 7x7 and I don't think roux is a good choice for the 3x3 state on big cubes


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 9, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> I want to, but I only practice 7x7 and I don't think roux is a good choice for the 3x3 state on big cubes



You are allowed to use different methods of solving a 3x3 on different cubes. For example a fair amount of roux users don't use it for OH or bigcubes, but just for 3x3.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 9, 2014)

Remember that 3x3 stage is probably the most insignificant part of big cubes... Any rouxer can use petrus if need be


----------



## Renslay (Apr 9, 2014)

5BLD said:


> Any rouxer can use petrus if need be



True. My very first speedsolving method was Petrus, but then I changed to Roux when I stucked at around 40s (or at least I thought I stucked). After I learned Roux properly, I tried Petrus, and find it much easier and more comfortable (waaaay less cube rotations than before when I was a newbie). So yes, those two are close to each other.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 9, 2014)

5BLD said:


> Remember that 3x3 stage is probably the most insignificant part of big cubes... Any rouxer can use petrus if need be



And you don't even need to have a 3^3 stage at all 

Back on topic, and since I couldn't say it to you at the comp because I had to catch my train: congrats Alex !


----------



## Nilsibert (Apr 9, 2014)

Coongrats Alex! I'm also more and more tempted by roux... the problem is that right now I average 15-18 with CFOP. I'm not really sure if it's a bad idea to start learning another method at this point :/


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 9, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> Coongrats Alex! I'm also more and more tempted by roux... the problem is that right now I average 15-18 with CFOP. I'm not really sure if it's a bad idea to start learning another method at this point :/



truthfully, it's probably too late to switch. If you're very lucky, it might take 2-3 months to catch up.


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 9, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> Coongrats Alex! I'm also more and more tempted by roux... the problem is that right now I average 15-18 with CFOP. I'm not really sure if it's a bad idea to start learning another method at this point :/



I'd say just learn the method and techniques, and then play around with it a bit. Then you can decide whether you want to switch or not. I don't think it's too late to switch. It's like having a 15-18 average with CFOP will hold you back. If anything, I think it will help you. Your knowledge of CFOP will not magically prevent you from learning roux. You won't find that you are completely unable to blockbuild after what CFOP has done to your brain. 

It's basically up to you. There is nothing stopping you if you think it's worth the time and effort.

That's what I am doing anyway. I'm practising both roux and CFOP right now. I am averaging sub 10 with CFOP and 11-12 with roux. I think I can get sub 10 roux with more practise.


----------



## GG (Apr 10, 2014)

Alex, may I ask what cube you used ?


----------



## TDM (Apr 10, 2014)

GG said:


> Alex, may I ask what cube you used ?


iirc, his main is a GuHong v2.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 10, 2014)

GG said:


> Alex, may I ask what cube you used ?



Yep. Go ahead.

Um, guhong II I think.


----------



## GG (Apr 10, 2014)

thanks alex


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 11, 2014)

I really can say that cameras add a crap ton of pressure. I literally went ONE one hand solve in comp without recording... comp pb single. -___-

Was shaking like a mad man at feet at toledo - likely because I was being recorded pretty close up.

As for my WR... theres not much to think about in 1.69 seconds xD


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 11, 2014)

What about GoPros?! First person view of the solve and you'll think you're just wearing a hat! =P


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 11, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> What about GoPros?! First person view of the solve and you'll think you're just wearing a hat! =P



Then we'll be nervous whether or not we are spending our money correctly.


----------



## gogozerg (Apr 13, 2014)

Another record?

Not that better than your previous record, but you keep proving it was not just a matter of luck.
I never thought you could be that fast.

Gillles.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 13, 2014)

Much respect to the creator of roux.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 13, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> Much respect to the creator of roux.



Mmm I second this


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 13, 2014)

5BLD said:


> Mmm I second this



Alex, how far into CFOP were you before you switched to Roux? What was your average, and what made you switch?


----------



## Renslay (Apr 13, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> Much respect to the creator of roux.



I'm also joining in.


----------



## GG (Apr 13, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> Much respect to the creator of roux.


Yes.


----------



## Masu1 (Apr 13, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> Much respect to the creator of roux.



And i joined


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 13, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Alex, how far into CFOP were you before you switched to Roux? What was your average, and what made you switch?



I was just about sub 20 when I switched. I switched because I saw potential in the method- I saw that there was more room to be efficient and stuff.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 13, 2014)

5BLD said:


> I was just about sub 20 when I switched. I switched because I saw potential in the method- I saw that there was more room to be efficient and stuff.



Ah, I gotcha. That must have been a frustrating period trying to catch your Roux skills up to your CFOP. I think my perspective is kind of weird since I never did any F2L stuff (other than intuitively figuring out some F2L tricks when I was doing beginner's method). I think at some point, maybe I should spend some time learning about it down the road? I think more styles is probably not a bad thing to have under the belt.


----------



## GG (Apr 13, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Ah, I gotcha. That must have been a frustrating period trying to catch your Roux skills up to your CFOP. I think my perspective is kind of weird since I never did any F2L stuff (other than intuitively figuring out some F2L tricks when I was doing beginner's method). I think at some point. Maybe I should spend some time learning about it down the road? I think more styles is probably not a bad thing to have under the belt.



Stick with roux it's got way more potential.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 13, 2014)

GG said:


> Stick with roux it's got way more potential.



Somethings only got "potential" if it hasn't been tried. 
I'm starting to feel there must be faster methods out there...

Also if you're gonna switch to Roux don't ever use CFOP again until you get back down to your CFOP speed. Otherwise you'll give up.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 18, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Your wish is my command.



I finally watched, this is incredible :tu :tu


----------

